# Colonial Labs Janoshik Testing



## propjoe412 (Mar 13, 2022)

Yo guys, trying to start getting more active on this forum. Back in November I placed an order for Test E, Deca, and EQ through Colonial. Been on a blast with those 3 for about 6 weeks now. Hard to give a report on how I “feel” to be honest Im a pretty oblivious person. I almost want to say its underdosed but I did send the Deca to get tested through Janoshik. Thought Id post the results for anyone curious. Has anyone here used Colonial before and what were your thoughts?


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 13, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> Yo guys, trying to start getting more active on this forum. Back in November I placed an order for Test E, Deca, and EQ through Colonial. Been on a blast with those 3 for about 6 weeks now. Hard to give a report on how I “feel” to be honest Im a pretty oblivious person. I almost want to say its underdosed but I did send the Deca to get tested through Janoshik. Thought Id post the results for anyone curious. Has anyone here used Colonial before and what were your thoughts?


What is it supposed to be, 250mg/ml or 300?

The random Test E is a bit concerning. It makes me question their brewing process.  You don’t just randomly end up with different compounds in brews unless you aren’t cleaning your equipment properly between batches of different compounds.


----------



## propjoe412 (Mar 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> What is it supposed to be, 250mg/ml or 300?
> 
> The random Test E is a bit concerning. It makes me question their brewing process.



My fault, forgot to include that. Its supposed to be 250mg/ml. And yeah I thought that was really strange as well, when I brought it up to them they just said that’s “weird to see” and brushed it off. Not sure if this is common or not, but I have also noticed that between the different vials of Deca, some look different than others. Like some are clear and some have a very slight yellow-ish tone. Been looking for a new source because I just feel like something’s off with them.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 13, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> My fault, forgot to include that. Its supposed to be 250mg/ml. And yeah I thought that was really strange as well, when I brought it up to them they just said that’s “weird to see” and brushed it off. Not sure if this is common or not, but I have also noticed that between the different vials of Deca, some look different than others. Like some are clear and some have a very slight yellow-ish tone. Been looking for a new source because I just feel like something’s off with them.


I would.

The colour variance isn’t necessarily a bad thing.  Oil colour can vary from batch to batch due to variances in the oil, the amount of heat introduced during the brewing process etc.

But the random Test E and their response to it is not a good look.  It’s a strong indication that they aren’t cleaning their equipment properly between brews.


----------



## propjoe412 (Mar 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I would.
> 
> The colour variance isn’t necessarily a bad thing. Oil colour can vary from batch to batch due to variances in the oil, the amount of heat introduced during the brewing process etc.
> 
> But the random Test E and their response to it is not a good look. It’s a strong indication that they aren’t cleaning their equipment properly between brews.



Gotcha thats good to know. But yeah the cross contamination is very weird, could definitely see them not properly cleaning equipment being the case here. Only reason Im not super pressed about it is Test E is in my current cycle but its definitely enough to turn me away to another source. Ive been browsing the Promote Your Products thread like crazy trying to find a reliable one. Appreciate the responses bro!


----------



## Send0 (Mar 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I would.
> 
> The colour variance isn’t necessarily a bad thing.  Oil colour can vary from batch to batch due to variances in the oil, the amount of heat introduced during the brewing process etc.
> 
> But the random Test E and their response to it is not a good look.  It’s a strong indication that they aren’t cleaning their equipment properly between brews.


My guess is they didn't changing filters in the buschner between batches of test e and deca. 

Either way I agree, it's definitely because of contaminated equipment.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2022)

Deca could be cut with test e!

Or lab mistake, not sure how much I trust them tests, they are not accurate and claim not to be if you read the info they send.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 13, 2022)

colonials kinda a fat girl source anyway. use it once or twice cuz ur too lazy to find something better


----------



## propjoe412 (Mar 13, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> colonials kinda a fat girl source anyway. use it once or twice cuz ur too lazy to find something better



Lmfao thats too accurate


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2022)

They claim to be within 5%, I bet that's just a rough number.

Now if you send in something dosed at 400 and the result is 360, how do you know which way the 5% is?

343 + 5% = 360, 379 - 5% = 360

400 + 5% = 420, 400 - 5% = 380

This IMO is why people claim under and over dosed product, not a true reading.

Now as far as the hormone goes then it's a great test, buying primo priced stuff and spending a little to know if it's real is more of a truth.

If 5% is just a rough number then what if this?

400 - 7.5% = 370, 400 + 7.5 = 430

1g - 7.5% = 0.075, 1g + 7.5 = 1.075

50g - 7.5% = 46.25, 50g + 7.5 = 53.75

The higher the dosage the more it can appear off!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm just skeptical with people making money off things this way, in the blind, on the internet and overseas.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 13, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I'm just skeptical with people making money off things this way, in the blind, on the internet and overseas.


Its because the testing is blind that I value it. Don't state the compound or concentration, send to a lab for HPLC testing, get results returned to you with the compounds in the solution and then concentration.

I personally wouldn't scoff about 5%; meaning I would never blast a source for that. That's well within acceptable tolerance for me, as I understand there is some margin of error in testing.

Having the ability to test is certainly better than having no method of testing at all.

In this case what is alarming to me is seeing test e contamination in the blind sample. You can't fake a test to make that show up, and there's no incentive for the lab doing the testing to make up something like 17mg of test-e in a solution of deca with a concentration of 250mg/ml. It would certainly raise question of an unclean brewing environment, or that their raws are not pure.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Its because the testing is blind that I value it. Don't state the compound or concentration, send to a lab for HPLC testing, get results returned to you with the compounds in the solution and then concentration.
> 
> I personally wouldn't scoff about 5%; meaning I would never blast a source for that. That's well within acceptable tolerance for me, as I understand there is some margin of error in testing.
> 
> ...


I have trust issues, mamma damaged me as a child and adult lol!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2022)

That and I overthink thing at times!


----------



## Send0 (Mar 13, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I have trust issues, mamma damaged me as a child and adult lol!


LOL... Skepticism is good man. If we aren't skeptical and guarded, then that's the moment when people will take advantage of you.


----------



## Dirkdigglerr (Mar 14, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> My fault, forgot to include that. Its supposed to be 250mg/ml. And yeah I thought that was really strange as well, when I brought it up to them they just said that’s “weird to see” and brushed it off. Not sure if this is common or not, but I have also noticed that between the different vials of Deca, some look different than others. Like some are clear and some have a very slight yellow-ish tone. Been looking for a new source because I just feel like something’s off with them.


Did you send a full new bottle or did you take a mil and put it in an old test bottle to send out for testing?


----------



## propjoe412 (Mar 15, 2022)

Dirkdigglerr said:


> Did you send a full new bottle or did you take a mil and put it in an old test bottle to send out for testing?



Took a ml out and put it in a small tube-like container that Jano recommended using. No liquids were in there previously before I loaded it up with the Deca


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 15, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> Took a ml out and put it in a small tube-like container that Jano recommended using. No liquids were in there previously before I loaded it up with the Deca


he means was the vial new. like had you been pinning test and deca then all of the sudden pulled a sample from a vial u had been drawing from
(unlikely, but worth asking ig)


----------



## propjoe412 (Mar 15, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> he means was the vial new. like had you been pinning test and deca then all of the sudden pulled a sample from a vial u had been drawing from
> (unlikely, but worth asking ig)



Ahhh ok my fault I misunderstood, but no it was a fresh vial of Deca. Hadnt started my blast yet so I literally opened the Deca just to get it tested by Jano


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 15, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> Ahhh ok my fault I misunderstood, but no it was a fresh vial of Deca. Hadnt started my blast yet so I literally opened the Deca just to get it tested by Jano


It's not this deep colonial just re used the same equipment to brew. He has had issues w floaters and this cross contamination recently.


----------



## SkankHunt (Mar 16, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> Ahhh ok my fault I misunderstood, but no it was a fresh vial of Deca. Hadnt started my blast yet so I literally opened the Deca just to get it tested by Jano


Did you reach out to him?


----------



## Jonjon (Mar 16, 2022)

Were you previously combining test e and deca in the same shot? I’m sure a drop or two could get into the deca vial if you had test e already in the syringe 

At least it’s dosed very close.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 16, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Were you previously combining test e and deca in the same shot? I’m sure a drop or two could get into the deca vial if you had test e already in the syringe
> 
> At least it’s dosed very close.


Nope. Dirty brew practices. Answer is plain n simple


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2022)

Anyone from years back remember a member sending script test and being told it was fake?

Bloodwork backed the script up lol, this lab called it bunk with 0 test.

Just saying, shit happens and nothing is perfect.


----------



## propjoe412 (Mar 16, 2022)

SkankHunt said:


> Did you reach out to him?



To who, Colonial? Or Janoshik


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 16, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> To who, Colonial? Or Janoshik


colonial, the guy who gave u dirty gear


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 16, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Anyone from years back remember a member sending script test and being told it was fake?
> 
> Bloodwork backed the script up lol, this lab called it bunk with 0 test.
> 
> Just saying, shit happens and nothing is perfect.


Link?

That never happened.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 16, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> Yo guys, trying to start getting more active on this forum. Back in November I placed an order for Test E, Deca, and EQ through Colonial. Been on a blast with those 3 for about 6 weeks now. Hard to give a report on how I “feel” to be honest Im a pretty oblivious person. I almost want to say its underdosed but I did send the Deca to get tested through Janoshik. Thought Id post the results for anyone curious. Has anyone here used Colonial before and what were your thoughts?


These labs all re-use the same bottle top filter. They supposedly “flush” it by running plain oil thru but that won’t get everything.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> These labs all re-use the same bottle top filter. They supposedly “flush” it by running plain oil thru but that won’t get everything.


Or sterilize it. Grain alcohol and autoclave or even just a few trips through the dry only setting on your dish washer will do. However colonial seems to be one of those labs that get a pass


----------



## propjoe412 (Mar 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> colonial, the guy who gave u dirty gear



Yes he brushed it off and just said it was “weird to see”


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 16, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Or sterilize it. Grain alcohol and autoclave or even just a few trips through the dry only setting on your dish washer will do. However colonial seems to be one of those labs that get a pass


Colonial has a very loyal following on SST. Those guys will defend ANYTHING that happens. This is a very good example of why you don’t fall in love with your UGL. It’s just a business transaction but some guys catch feelings for the UGL based on email exchanges and the friendly responsive replies. They believe the UGL is their friend and they refuse to believe when they UGL fucks up or does something wrong. 

The guy posting for Colonial on SST is likable so I can see all of this being the case. It’s stupid. UGLs have literally gone from extremely popular to out of business overnight due to floaters. They turn a blind eye to it. They’ll have their boyfriend to thank for their abscess.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Colonial has a very loyal following on SST. Those guys will defend ANYTHING that happens. This is a very good example of why you don’t fall in love with your UGL. It’s just a business transaction but some guys catch feelings for the UGL based on email exchanges and the friendly responsive replies. They believe the UGL is their friend and they refuse to believe when they UGL fucks up or does something wrong.
> 
> The guy posting for Colonial on SST is likable so I can see all of this being the case. It’s stupid. UGLs have literally gone from extremely popular to out of business overnight due to floaters. They turn a blind eye to it. They’ll have their boyfriend to thank for their abscess.


I've lost any and all respect for SST as a community after the handling of sym multiple horrendous blind testing


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Link?
> 
> That never happened.


It goes a good 10 years back or so, not digging it up!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2022)

Not defending either, point is both are capable of mistakes.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 16, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> It goes a good 10 years back or so, not digging it up!


page the encyclopedia
@biggerben692000


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> page the encyclopedia
> @biggerben692000


He will remember, it was a big deal that got the lab banned from a lot of sites.

I think I learned about it on TID.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Colonial has a very loyal following on SST. Those guys will defend ANYTHING that happens. This is a very good example of why you don’t fall in love with your UGL. It’s just a business transaction but some guys catch feelings for the UGL based on email exchanges and the friendly responsive replies. They believe the UGL is their friend and they refuse to believe when they UGL fucks up or does something wrong.
> 
> The guy posting for Colonial on SST is likable so I can see all of this being the case. It’s stupid. UGLs have literally gone from extremely popular to out of business overnight due to floaters. They turn a blind eye to it. They’ll have their boyfriend to thank for their abscess.


Fuck man I have seen my fair share also unfortunately I’ve seen some implode and take out everyone around them on a huge sell out scam. That just messes it up for everyone especially the ones you’re talking about they become so-called buddies with these sources. It Business and you’re only as good as your last transaction and testing
results.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Colonial has a very loyal following on SST. Those guys will defend ANYTHING that happens. This is a very good example of why you don’t fall in love with your UGL. It’s just a business transaction but some guys catch feelings for the UGL based on email exchanges and the friendly responsive replies. They believe the UGL is their friend and they refuse to believe when they UGL fucks up or does something wrong.
> 
> The guy posting for Colonial on SST is likable so I can see all of this being the case. It’s stupid. UGLs have literally gone from extremely popular to out of business overnight due to floaters. They turn a blind eye to it. They’ll have their boyfriend to thank for their abscess.


It's an incentive thing those shady one use, free shit behind the scene makes some do anything to keep a freebie coming.

I've also seen members prey on sources for special treatment then turn on the source because some new guy shows up with better incentives.

I stay away from those boards because shit rolls down hill, owner snakes, mods snake, members snake and sources take!

I have also seen other so called testing labs come and go, it's monopoly for most of these types.

None of the above give a shit about you, when you find the rare gem that dose, don't let go!

The more one sells themselves, goes all out to be known, loud as fuck and carrying a bunch of groupies, are the most dangerous IMO.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 16, 2022)

At least you don't have to run a test base if your doing 600mg or more


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 17, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> At least you don't have to run a test base if your doing 600mg or more


Says who, you with zero experience? And that's debatable anyways, I'd absolutely have some test in a deca cycle.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 17, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Says who, you with zero experience? And that's debatable anyways, I'd absolutely have some test in a deca cycle.


hes joking about the amount of test in their batch of deca


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 18, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Anyone from years back remember a member sending script test and being told it was fake?
> 
> Bloodwork backed the script up lol, this lab called it bunk with 0 test.
> 
> Just saying, shit happens and nothing is perfect.


Evening, SFG. When you say "this lab" are you referring to Janoshik? I'm thinking probably not, I'm sure Jano wasn't testing gear back then. Was it the lab out of San Diego we used to send gear for HPLC testing before the DEA shut it down for receiving Schedule 3 drugs in the mail sent by regular citizens. 
The gov't really fucked us over back then. 

It was reasonably priced and a way for guys to see what exactly we were putting into our bodies. They weren't having any part of harm reduction. On the way over to kick in the labs doors and have their assault rifles trained on some chemists and lab assistants they shut down 2 Needle Exchange Programs. Dumped out the fresh syringes and stomped all over them and left the used pins for anyone wanting to give cleaning and re-using them a go. 

The gov't knows that they aren't going to discourage and stop anyone from pinning what we hoped was gear and they certainly weren't gonna stop a heroin addict from doing his thing. Why make things safer for the citizens of this Country?

I remember a day in county jail when the guy who cleaned medical got into the used syringe bin. He hooped 3 syringe pins(carried them back in his ass) to increase his odds of getting them back to his range. After he dug them out(guys were waiting anxiously) he sold those syringes for $50 in Commissary for EACH SYRINGE. There was already some tar heroin around and 8 or 10 guys all used the same pin. Each race bought one. It was a couple of days before speed hit and the place was rocking. Disgusting but goes to show, and its just another example of the lengths some will go to feed their sickness.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 18, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Evening, SFG. When you say "this lab" are you referring to Janoshik? I'm thinking probably not, I'm sure Jano wasn't testing gear back then. Was it the lab out of San Diego we used to send gear for HPLC testing before the DEA shut it down for receiving Schedule 3 drugs in the mail sent by regular citizens.
> The gov't really fucked us over back then.
> 
> It was reasonably priced and a way for guys to see what exactly we were putting into our bodies. They weren't having any part of harm reduction. On the way over to kick in the labs doors and have their assault rifles trained on some chemists and lab assistants they shut down 2 Needle Exchange Programs. Dumped out the fresh syringes and stomped all over them and left the used pins for anyone wanting to give cleaning and re-using them a go.
> ...



I was under the impression it was Janoshik but could be mistaken for another lab.

My points was shit happens and mistakes can go in any direction coming from any direction.

I do recall this happing after it was brought to my attention, I always thought it was Janoshik.

This was anywhere from 6 to 10 years ago.

I personally stayed out of it, had my share of unfair made up drama towards me and ever since just kept my shit away from all that.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 18, 2022)

I recall something of that nature sometime between 2014-2016. I never got into it so I don't know any details, but I do remember some drama threads popping up on a few boards


----------

